
Turn off your push notifications. All of them - pastelsky
https://www.wired.com/story/turn-off-your-push-notifications
======
oblib
When I saw the very first request for one of these my first thought was "Why
the hell would I let you pester me like that?"

I've never turned them on. Not one, not once.

------
warrenm
I have ones I find useful turned on

But my default answer to, "can I notify you?" is, "no".

